# Looking for a Country Homestead in Tennessee



## MinerJohn (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi folks. It's been awhile since I've been on here as life takes it's toll. We are looking for our own piece of heaven in Tennessee. My current job has me traveling the I24 corridor between North of Nashville to Chattanooga. My goal is to stay in the middle of my territory. I currently live in Lebanon, Wilson County but am looking in the Coffee County area of the map. Ideally I'd like to find a 3 bedroom minimum on 5 acres or so with a garage or some buildings to work in. I may be open to other areas as well and will look at all. I have a 5 year old boy who I want to raise in the country. My gf is a school teacher and I've been in the metal working trade all my life.

I'm open to all financing options, rent to own, buy on contract, bank mortgage etc..I've been pre approved and credit score is near 800. My current lease ends in August so my son can finish his first year of school and I've got time to make a good decision. If that perfect place is available before hand, I have and can buy out of my lease to move. I appreciate those who take the time to read this and if anyone hears of anything available. Thank you, John


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Someone here has a place for sell on Mt. Eagle............................... There are some others, but I think those are off I-40


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Second post on this thread


----------

